# Trigger shower heads - a good idea or not?



## 98900 (Apr 26, 2006)

Hello all – I was wondering if anyone has practical experience of using a trigger shower head. I think they are called this, the on / off contol is actually on the shower head. Ours at the moment has separate hot and cold mixers, which have to be adjusted to the correct temperature every time you turn it off. It seems a good idea to use such a head as presumably you can leave the taps in the correct position / temperature and control the flow of water at the business end which you are actually holding – unless someone knows different!

Martin


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi MP-001

We have a "trigger spray" shower head...it does make using the shower very easy and water used is much less. The water temp can be set with the taps and then just as much water as you need to "soap up" or rinse off can be used. We have a combined shower /toilet room so the trigger spray makes it much easier to direct the water where you want it, I can usually keep it off the toilet,... saving wiping down. Our shower supply pipe is an extra long one and I pass it out through the toilet window to have a shower outside the van when I have been in the sea in my wet suit.

If I ever change....my next van will have a separate shower ( I hope) ..but I think I would still fit a trigger spray to reduce water usage.

Mike


----------



## 98900 (Apr 26, 2006)

Thanks Mike - It does seem a good idea, I wonder why they aren't fitted as standard in many vans?

Martin


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

We have one. rate it 10/10.


----------



## 93001 (May 1, 2005)

*Shower Heads*

These sound a great idea especially in a confined space and you want to save on your water reserves - but who supplies them? Anyone know where you can mail order/internet shop :?:

D&J


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

D&J,

Yup; what Mike says 

caktanks do one; thought they would have done more.

Give Murvi a ring and ask where they source theirs from.

Dave


----------



## 88901 (May 10, 2005)

Trigger shower heads are an excellent idea that save a considerable amount of water, gas and frustration when constantly trying to adjust the required temperature.

They are available but relatively expensive. Our solution was to adapt a garden spray head, they give several different spray patterns and cost about £1.50 at any street market. Just remove the hose connector and glue in a 1/2inch threaded brass fitting to suit your shower hose. Remember to remove the shower head in winter as a trigger head will retain a small amount of water that can freeze and split the fitting.

We have been using ours for 5 years
Ray.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Here is one place that sells them, under £10...found on google:








>>>>>>Trigger shower head<<<<click

They are used more often on boats so maybe try a chandler.

Mike


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

MP-001 said:


> Hello all - I was wondering if anyone has practical experience of using a trigger shower head. !
> 
> Martin


Hi Martin

We have got an Autosleeper Nuevo which had an ordinary showerhead. But on our previous van (Autosleeper Harmony) we had a trigger shower head which was brilliant. I rang Autosleepers 01386 853338 and they had one in stock which seems to be a universal fit and cost about a tenner. We wouldn't be without it. It saves so much water. Hope this helps.

Terry


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

What a good idea, would make washing the twins easy.

Ralph


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

When I saw the title of this tread, my initial response was to be "what on earth do you want Roy Rogers' horse in the shower with you for, not a good idea unless you've a large plug 'ole"

But having read through, its now......what a bloody good idea, I must get one.......thanks.


----------

